# 13month old peeing at night



## katnbeau (Jul 15, 2016)

Apologies - posted this in the Talk forum before spotting this. Hi everyone. I posted some months ago about our cockapoo (then six/seven months) having crate-related anxiety. After trying everything for weeks we finally removed the crate and he has the run of downstairs - no further problems with anxiety, constant barking or with his sleeping! Success. However, he's never consistently gone through the night without a wee - though he'll go a couple of weeks sometimes, stil gets lots of fuss when he goes outside - we have come down to find the occasional (recent) accident. He's now 13 months and there's no reason he can't go eight hours! Convinced there's nothing medical going on because he's not having accidents during the day and is holding it in the office for 5 hours or so until I can take him out on my lunch. Then consecutively the last three nights we've come downstairs to find he's weed - he knows he's done wrong. He goes out last night at night (about 11.30), has his water lifted after 9pm and I really don't know why he's doing it! We use an enzyme cleaner to break down any particles, have got rid of two rugs that he consistently peed on and can't think of anything more we can do. But am at wits end and becoming anxious myself to come down each morning to a mess. Please help! Any tips, ideas? Is training him really this difficult? He's fantastic during the day, no accidents, always lots of fuss. Please help!


----------



## Cat 53 (Aug 26, 2012)

Is he with the family all the time, or mostly, during the day? I'm wondering if he's getting anxious on his own at night? I think you have a needy boy and he needs to be near you at night. . Worth a try?


----------

